# Endangered Species: Roves RINO



## Flanders

*At last. Roves Republicans pretending they are conservatives is out in the open:* 



> The battle for the heart and soul of the Republican Party has begun. On one side is the Tea Party. On the other side stand Karl Rove and his establishment team, posing as tacticians while quietly undermining conservatism.
> 
> Rove Declares War on Tea Party
> by Ben Shapiro3 Feb 2013, 9:49 AM PDT
> 
> Rove Declares War on Tea Party



*The Tea party has always been a splinter party within the Republican party. Conservatives can win more seats in Congress in 2014 and 2016 without Roves help. Rove cant get anybody elected without conservative voters. The best he can do is help defeat Republican candidates he does not like. Hes done it the past. Thats why Democrats control the Senate today.  

Conservatives also have the option of forming a third party. Where are Rove & his RINO pals going to go?  Answer: Crawl over to the Democrats with their hats in their hands. 

Bottom line: Conservatism is ascending while Roves RINO are rapidly becoming an endangered species. *


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> But it is American Crossroads and its ilk that have run the GOP into the ground. Spending millions of dollars on useless 30,000-ft. advertising campaigns during the last election cycle, training candidates to soften conservatism in order to appeal to moderates, blowing up the federal budget under George W. Bush as a bipartisan tactic  all of those strategies led the party to a disastrous defeat in 2012.



Nonsense. 

Legitimate rape along with hostility toward immigrants, Hispanics, and same-sex couples lost the election for the GOP last year, along with other examples of idiocy from the social right. 



> The Tea Party, which may nominate losers from time to time, also brought the Republicans their historic 2010 Congressional victory. If Tea Party candidates lose, its because they werent good candidates; if GOP establishment candidates lose, its because they werent good conservatives. The choice for actual conservatives should be easy.



2010 could just as well be viewed as a failure for the TPM, where republicans failed to win control of the Senate and lost gubernatorial races in California and New York. 

Tea Party candidates have brought this Nation only obstructionism, inaction, and a downgraded credit rating; were realizing economic recovery today in spite of, not because of, the TPM.


----------



## JimH52

Daily Kos: Rove declares WAR on the Tea Party! Delicious.

Everyone laughed when many of us told you that the tea baggers will cost the GOP the Senate.  Even Rove agrees*....This is TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  FUNNY!*


----------



## Flanders

JimH52 said:


> Daily Kos: Rove declares WAR on the Tea Party! Delicious.
> 
> Everyone laughed when many of us told you that the tea baggers will cost the GOP the Senate.  Even Rove agrees*....This is TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  FUNNY!*



*To JimH52:* &#8220;Even Rove agrees&#8221; *That&#8217;s one helluva way to dispute what I said in the OP. *


----------



## Oddball

Flanders said:


> *At last. Rove&#8217;s Republicans pretending they are conservatives is out in the open:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle for the heart and soul of the Republican Party has begun. On one side is the Tea Party. On the other side stand Karl Rove and his establishment team, posing as tacticians while quietly undermining conservatism.
> 
> Rove Declares War on Tea Party
> by Ben Shapiro3 Feb 2013, 9:49 AM PDT
> 
> Rove Declares War on Tea Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Tea party has always been a splinter party within the Republican party. Conservatives can win more seats in Congress in 2014 and 2016 without Rove&#8217;s help. Rove can&#8217;t get anybody elected without conservative voters. The best he can do is help defeat &#8220;Republican&#8221; candidates he does not like. He&#8217;s done it the past. That&#8217;s why Democrats control the Senate today.
> 
> Conservatives also have the option of forming a third party. Where are Rove & his RINO pals going to go?  Answer: Crawl over to the Democrats with their hats in their hands.
> 
> Bottom line: Conservatism is ascending while Rove&#8217;s RINO are rapidly becoming an endangered species. *
Click to expand...

Rove and his greasy shoe salesman butt boys are worse than RINOs...They're neocons.

They need to be extinct.


----------



## Flanders

*Judi McLeods opening paragraph nails Karl Rove pretty good: *



> American conservatives have an enemy every bit as destructive as President Barack Hussein Obama. Former Bush administration adviser Karl Rove should be renamed to identify who he truly is, Karl Rogue.



*As far back as 2010 I said that Rove would rather see a Democrat win a Senate race than support a Republican/conservative he does not control. McLeod goes right to the heart of Roves technique:* 



> When Rove launched the corporatist well-funded Conservative Victory Project, he went to the same source Obama relies on to disseminate his propaganda: The New York Times.
> 
> The Conservative Victory Project, first reported by the New York Times, is a direct response to the 2012 elections, when the National Republican Senatorial Committee stayed out of primaries and saw conservative candidates such as Todd Akin and Richard Mourdock lose winnable races. (The Washington Post, Feb. 4, 2013).



*Rove set the pattern in 2010 when he held back support for Sharron Angle running against Harry Reid. That was after Reids dirty dealings in passing the Affordable Care Act. Given a modicum of help Sharron Angle would have creamed Reid. 

Worse still, he torpedoed Christine ODonnell. That betrayal put Chris Coons in the Senate. He denied his Marxist leanings. The flap was based on an article he wrote years ago. He and his surrogates claimed the article was a joke. Marxist or not, Coons is a longtime touchy-feely government parasite. That alone was enough to defeat him. ODonnells traditional conservative positions would have sent Coons packing had Rove not dumped  on her.  

Finally:*



> Even with all the money and the clout of FoxNews at his disposal, Rove could not keep Tea Party candidates from scaling the Republicans barbed wire fence on Nov. 6.
> 
> The joint Obama-Rove betrayal destined to unite conservatives
> Judi McLeod
> Tuesday, February 5, 2013
> 
> The joint Obama-Rove betrayal destined to unite conservatives



*Not too long ago Karl Rove and Dick Morris were sent to Coventry. Morris is still there. Roves exile was short-lived which makes me wonder how much pressure Hussein put on FOX to bring him back. Democrats sure as hell want him back a lot more than do conservatives. 

See this thread for a bit more on Roves 27 day exile:* 



> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/266255-the-rove-ripple-effect.html



*XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*​
*ADDENDUM

I just got this from the Drudge Report:* 



> Long time contributor Dick Morris will no longer be a talking head on Fox News Channel. His contract is up and we will not be renewing it,  a spokesperson for the news network confirmed today.
> 
> 
> Dick Morris Dropped By Fox News
> By DOMINIC PATTEN | Tuesday February 5, 2013 @ 4:07pm PST
> 
> Dick Morris Dropped By Fox News - Deadline.com


----------



## RightNorLeft

Flanders said:


> *At last. Roves Republicans pretending they are conservatives is out in the open:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle for the heart and soul of the Republican Party has begun. On one side is the Tea Party. On the other side stand Karl Rove and his establishment team, posing as tacticians while quietly undermining conservatism.
> 
> Rove Declares War on Tea Party
> by Ben Shapiro3 Feb 2013, 9:49 AM PDT
> 
> Rove Declares War on Tea Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Tea party has always been a splinter party within the Republican party. Conservatives can win more seats in Congress in 2014 and 2016 without Roves help. Rove cant get anybody elected without conservative voters. The best he can do is help defeat Republican candidates he does not like. Hes done it the past. Thats why Democrats control the Senate today.
> 
> Conservatives also have the option of forming a third party. Where are Rove & his RINO pals going to go?  Answer: Crawl over to the Democrats with their hats in their hands.
> 
> Bottom line: Conservatism is ascending while Roves RINO are rapidly becoming an endangered species. *
Click to expand...



   As an independent I believe the teaparty will not be the salvation of the GOP nor will it be the dominating force going forward. How can anyone believe that a NO tax and NO compromise pledge could ever survive with most americans. Compromise is the only way anything has ever been accomplished in congress and the only way it ever will.
On the rare occaisions when one party rules all you get are fiascos like obama care and the ruling party gets ousted promptly. The teaparty had a short lived heyday because america was PISSED at the way the democrats shoved obamacare down everyones throat.
They especially loathed Nancy Pelosis gloating glaring face telling america WE WILL have healthcare whether you like it or not. Thats the only reason the teaparty made gains, it had nothing to do with their far right agenda, which will continue to turn america off and that includes many traditional republicans


----------



## Truthmatters

most Americans like obama care.

the tea party has fooled you


----------



## RightNorLeft

Truthmatters said:


> most Americans like obama care.
> 
> the tea party has fooled you




    I didnt say most americans dislike obamacare now. If you reflect back it was not popular while it was being bounced around the congress, it was actually very unpopular due to the way it was done and thats why democrats lost the house to the teaparty.


----------



## Flanders

> RightNorLeft;6779313
> 
> As an independent I believe the teaparty will not be the salvation of the GOP nor will it be the dominating force going forward.



*To RightNorLeft: Conservatives do not want to save the GOP! The Tea Party already has true conservatives. The day the TP  commits to these two things it will  draw millions from the two major parties, as well as attract independents, libertarians, and so on.

1. Repeal the XVI Amendment.

2. Withdraw from the United Nations. 

Most importantly, the TP will bring out tens of millions of Americans who do not vote under the present system.*



> RightNorLeft;6779313
> 
> How can anyone believe that a NO tax and NO compromise pledge could ever survive with most americans. Compromise is the only way anything has ever been accomplished in congress and the only way it ever will.



*To RightNorLeft: NO TAX ON INCOME  is the conservative goal. 

Compromise means incrementalism to Socialists/Communists.

There is no compromise with the Constitution. "Amend it or Defend it" should be the Tea Party motto. *



Truthmatters said:


> most Americans like obama care.
> 
> the tea party has fooled you



*To Truthmatters: The parasite class are the only Americans who like socialized medicine. The ACA will add at least FOUR MILLION more parasites to the public trough.* 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJKGWEkkE7E&feature=player _detailpage"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJKGWEkkE7E&feature=player _detailpage[/ame]​


----------



## RightNorLeft

Flanders said:


> RightNorLeft;6779313
> 
> As an independent I believe the teaparty will not be the salvation of the GOP nor will it be the dominating force going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To RightNorLeft: Conservatives do not want to save the GOP! The Tea Party already has true conservatives. The day the TP  commits to these two things it will  draw millions from the two major parties, as well as attract independents, libertarians, and so on.
> 
> 1. Repeal the XVI Amendment.
> 
> 2. Withdraw from the United Nations.
> 
> Most importantly, the TP will bring out tens of millions of Americans who do not vote under the present system.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RightNorLeft;6779313
> 
> How can anyone believe that a NO tax and NO compromise pledge could ever survive with most americans. Compromise is the only way anything has ever been accomplished in congress and the only way it ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *To RightNorLeft: NO TAX ON INCOME  is the conservative goal.
> 
> Compromise means incrementalism to Socialists/Communists.
> 
> There is no compromise with the Constitution. "Amend it or Defend it" should be the Tea Party motto. *
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> most Americans like obama care.
> 
> the tea party has fooled you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *To Truthmatters: The parasite class are the only Americans who like socialized medicine. The ACA will add at least FOUR MILLION more parasites to the public trough.*
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJKGWEkkE7E&feature=player _detailpage"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJKGWEkkE7E&feature=player _detailpage[/ame]​
Click to expand...



  Sounds good buddy, but it will never happen.


----------



## Flanders

*Now I&#8217;m really curious as to why Rove was brought back to FOX so quickly. Should any of the following turn out to be true, I cannot see why any conservative would stick with this guy. *



> Karl Rove&#8217;s claims that he worked in the 1980 Ronald Reagan election campaign &#8211; and subsequently played a role in the Reagan White House &#8211; are under attack by critics today who say they&#8217;re inaccurate.
> 
> &#8220;I was the director of the Texas campaign for Ronald Reagan in the fall of 1980 and was appointed to the White House Fellows selection panel,&#8221; Karl Rove claimed in an appearance on Bill O&#8217;Reilly&#8217;s show on Fox News yesterday. &#8220;I didn&#8217;t meet him [Reagan], he didn&#8217;t meet me. But he [Mark Levin] wanted to know where the heck I was then. That&#8217;s where I was.&#8221;
> 
> *XXXXX*​
> Fact-checkers have confirmed they have been unable to find any documentation Rove ever was in any Ronald Reagan election campaign or in the Reagan administration.
> 
> 'Rove never worked for Reagan!'
> Angry campaign staffers refute claims by longtime operative
> Published: 17 hours ago
> by JEROME R. CORSI
> 
> ?Rove never worked for Reagan!?



*It gets worse:*



> Former Texas Republican State Chairman and ex-Reagan administration official Tom Pauken has released this statement on Karl Rove:
> 
> Karl Rove campaigned in 1980 against Ronald Reagan and for George Herbert Walker Bush in the Republican presidential primary in Texas. In the general election, I never heard at the time that Karl was running the Reagan campaign in our state. Karl was working for Gov. Clements, but the Reagan leaders in Texas were Ray Barnhart and Ernie Angelo. I knew most of the Reagan leaders around the state, and Karl was not part of that group and was viewed by the Reaganites as being part of the anti-Reagan faction in our state.​
> Ex-Texas GOP Chairman: Rove Was in &#8216;Anti-Reagan Faction&#8217;
> By Jeffrey Lord on 2.8.13 @ 4:58PM
> 
> The American Spectator : The Spectacle Blog : Ex-Texas GOP Chairman: Rove Was in 'Anti-Reagan Faction'



*Bottom line: Why is it important for Rove to line himself up with RR?  My answer is that he is trying to blindside  true conservatives and FOX is helping him. I know for certain that every time I surf into Fox I hear a lot more liberal talking points and spin than I heard a few months ago.*


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> he torpedoed Christine ODonnell. That betrayal put Chris Coons in the Senate. He denied his Marxist leanings. The flap was based on an article he wrote years ago.


*I run like a gazelle the instant Karl Rove appears on a talk show. Does anybody know how Rove stands on giving control of the Internet to America’s enemies? One of Rove’s choices is all for it:* 

The Obama administration maintains that the transfer involves technical matters that do not affect the substance of websites or the flow of information. Sen. Chris Coons, D-Del., the ranking member on the subcommittee, said the transition was really a “clerical process.” “The United States does not own the internet,” he said.​
September 14, 2016 5:00 PM
           Should U.S. keep control of group that handles internet domain names?
           By Maria Recio

Should U.S. keep control of group that handles internet domain names?​


----------



## Dreamer

Flanders said:


> To RightNorLeft: NO TAX ON INCOME is the conservative goal.
> 
> Compromise means incrementalism to Socialists/Communists.
> 
> There is no compromise with the Constitution. "Amend it or Defend it" should be the Tea Party motto.



It's time for John Kasich for Trump exit his position?


----------



## Dreamer

Trump are conserversial Patriot old times. Like second Bush. Gulf war 2 wining war.


----------

